# Jamez&Becca's 210 Gallon Monster Tank



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

Lenny the West African Lungfish
































^ "Lenny" and "Pennywise" the Clown Knife
Full Tank Shot








Female Jaguar Cichlid








"Pennywise" the Clown Knife


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Lenny is looking good. Just make sure you keep up a good veggie diet so those holes never get worse.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

What veggies were you feeding him? He has been eating algae wafers but also alot of shrimp...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Good, I was feeding lots of waffers. I was also feeding basa fillets,canned crab meat,squid,letus(doesn't matter what kind just make sure it's in smallish pieces),baby carrots and once in awhile he would eat some water melon. Shrimp is his fav though.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok I will try more veggies, do you know if he likes cucumber or zucchini? I'm gonna put a few more pics up in a few minutes I took earlier tonight...


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks great in the new tank, I just hope he doesn't go crazy and kill your fish,lol



jamez&becca said:


> Ok I will try more veggies, do you know if he likes cucumber or zucchini? I'm gonna put a few more pics up in a few minutes I took earlier tonight...


Never tried those before but he might eat them, give it a try...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's really realy nice!


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. It looks like he's loving the sand  So far he looks really happy, hopefully he stays happy. The other day the pleco was laying right across his face and he didn't care so hopefully thats a good sign!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I gotta be honest... lungfish are darn ugly through my eyes, but beauty is through each of it's own... but darn.. that's one good looking lungfish! Hafta say, he/she ain't ugly in my eyes... or wait.. maybe it's just the nice setup to match it =)


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

We are also growing out some baby south american lungfish  right now they look like leeches lol.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Once you grow out the south american lungs to around 10-12" and you want to sell pm and I'll take one,lol


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i will hook u up i got 4


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice monster combo and I like the WAL especially. Would have pick it up if I pm'd snow early. Lol! You got it before I did. Hopefully it won't go psycho.


----------



## salhford (Jul 3, 2010)

This is very decent water photography.I really like it because in this photography there are some things which are very attractive for the viewer to see this pictures.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

two peacock will be added on wensday night


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

salhford thank you


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good dude!!!..GO BC GO


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

hope u guys come out to watch the game and have u guys used that new driftwood yet


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya for sure man..what day is the game again..
and yes we used that nice peice for the Fahaka tank!...


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

any other recomendations for fish in this tank


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Is this where Jack and Daniel live?


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

yes it is they are doing great


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

so any other monster fish anyone recomends


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

how about a snakehead?


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i would love on but i do know know alot about them what would be compatable and where would i get one


----------

